# Please Help to Identify My bottle



## juwita (Feb 28, 2017)

here is my bottle , he is found in River Batanghari Djambi Indonesia, Please help to identify my Bottle , Thanks 

1.



2.


3.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 28, 2017)

Those are some very nice bottles!  That L.A. Stone one in particular is interesting because at the moment I don't think anyone knows where it's from.  There was an earlier discussion on here about one found in the water near Sacramento where they decided it was probably American but noted that one of the examples was found in Malaysia, and with another one being found in Indonesia I suspect it may in fact be a very early Singaporean bottle.

The other two are very good as well, though probably not quite as old.  Those are called Codd bottles and probably date to somewhere in the 1890-1930 range.  What does the embossing on the blue one say?  I'm having trouble reading it.  

Did you find these all at once?  If you did then I definitely recommend you go back and look further, these are excellent finds and quite valuable.


----------



## RCO (Feb 28, 2017)

neat bottles I don't know anything about them that would be useful . the LA stone bottle is very unusual to say the least , it does look north American but I'm assuming Singapore was a British colony at the time so it could be from that area I guess , 
its a bottle worthy of further research to try and determine its origin


----------



## diggansearch (Feb 28, 2017)

They all are awesome! 
For the first bottle, the words of CanadianBottles say more than I know.
The other two are interesting for me, but you only show one face of the body. Iwont to know if there is another thing embossed on the "back face".
The third has familiar shape and color for me. The ones I know were made in London, circa 1900. The makers embossed many local rade marks for many places. The ruber ring stuck on the bottom was inserted in the interior groove of the top. I can´t see any marbel in it. That´s trange.
Forgive my bad english, Alex


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 28, 2017)

RCO said:


> neat bottles I don't know anything about them that would be useful . the LA stone bottle is very unusual to say the least , it does look north American but I'm assuming Singapore was a British colony at the time so it could be from that area I guess ,
> its a bottle worthy of further research to try and determine its origin


Yes Singapore was a British colony at the time.  There is a possibility though that the bottles were ordered from an American glasshouse.  I've never heard of it happening before but it's not impossible.  It does look very North American, and it would have been a much shorter journey in the 1850's or whenever.  It could have been from somewhere else as well, but Djambi is very close to Singapore.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Feb 28, 2017)

-
Hi juwita, You may find this previous thread useful in connection to your L.A. STONE torpedo.
-

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?535811-Torpedo-Question

-




-0-​


----------



## juwita (Feb 28, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are some very nice bottles!  That L.A. Stone one in particular is interesting because at the moment I don't think anyone knows where it's from.  There was an earlier discussion on here about one found in the water near Sacramento where they decided it was probably American but noted that one of the examples was found in Malaysia, and with another one being found in Indonesia I suspect it may in fact be a very early Singaporean bottle.
> 
> The other two are very good as well, though probably not quite as old.  Those are called Codd bottles and probably date to somewhere in the 1890-1930 range.  What does the embossing on the blue one say?  I'm having trouble reading it.
> 
> Did you find these all at once?  If you did then I definitely recommend you go back and look further, these are excellent finds and quite valuable.



i look in bottle is 

1. L.A.STONE.SODAWATER
2. Bottle the singapore natural mineral hot spring c.o SINGAPORE
3. [FONT=&quot]mineraal water fabriek Tjoa HAM hok DJAMBI[/FONT]




RCO said:


> neat bottles I don't know anything about them that would be useful . the LA stone bottle is very unusual to say the least , it does look north American but I'm assuming Singapore was a British colony at the time so it could be from that area I guess ,
> its a bottle worthy of further research to try and determine its origin


 THANKS sir ^_^



diggansearch said:


> They all are awesome!
> For the first bottle, the words of CanadianBottles say more than I know.
> The other two are interesting for me, but you only show one face of the body. Iwont to know if there is another thing embossed on the "back face".
> The third has familiar shape and color for me. The ones I know were made in London, circa 1900. The makers embossed many local rade marks for many places. The ruber ring stuck on the bottom was inserted in the interior groove of the top. I can´t see any marbel in it. That´s trange.
> Forgive my bad english, Alex


thanks



Old Wiltshire said:


> [FONT=&quot]-
> Hi juwita, You may find this previous thread useful in connection to your L.A. STONE torpedo.[/FONT]
> -
> 
> ...


saya sudah membaca semua yang ada di thread itu, tapi masih belum jelas


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh that last one is interesting, I think it's the only Codd bottle I've ever seen from Indonesia.  Do you know what Tjoa Ham Hok means?  I can't get any results on Google for it.


----------



## juwita (Mar 1, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh that last one is interesting, I think it's the only Codd bottle I've ever seen from Indonesia.  Do you know what Tjoa Ham Hok means?  I can't get any results on Google for it.



design like bottle singapore to sir, i think tjoa ham hok is name Person 



Does anyone want to give the idea to stand my bottle ?? Please send me picture ^_^


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 1, 2017)

Do you have access to woodworking tools?  If you do people sometimes build stands like this https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...torpedo+bottle+holder&*&imgrc=RmjxdgoULkeSTM: 

There are also antique wire holders that were made to hold bottles like that, but they can be expensive.  They look like this https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...torpedo+bottle+holder&*&imgrc=kqDy28NXrVEPfM:

I'm not quite sure how I would display a bottle like that, I've never had to deal with the problem as bottles like that from Canada are way too expensive for me.  And actually I don't think there are any from my area at all.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 2, 2017)

Great finds, Juwita.  That torpedo rocks.


----------



## whittled (Mar 2, 2017)

Very interesting to see another LA Stone surface. It seams two in what  was the Dutch West (or was it East?) Indies and one in Sacramento  California. That makes me wonder if the Calif. was a drifter.
The Codds look very English but use Dutch language ([FONT=&amp]fabriek)[/FONT]?
It all gets me wondering about the American manufacture at all on the LA Stone.
All of them are very nice but that "Stone" just keeps adding more puzzlement.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 2, 2017)

whittled said:


> Very interesting to see another LA Stone surface. It seams two in what  was the Dutch West (or was it East?) Indies and one in Sacramento  California. That makes me wonder if the Calif. was a drifter.
> The Codds look very English but use Dutch language ([FONT=&amp]fabriek)[/FONT]?
> It all gets me wondering about the American manufacture at all on the LA Stone.
> All of them are very nice but that "Stone" just keeps adding more puzzlement.



It seems to me that two Stone bottles in that area (the East Indies, by the way) heavily suggests that the bottle is from Singapore or one of the other Straits Settlements.  I don't think there are any other places near there where English language bottles would have been used in the 1850's.  It seems like too much of a coincidence for two of the same bottle to reach that area from Australia, Hong Kong, or Sri Lanka.  They could very well have been made in the US and shipped out there, I'm not sure where a south Asian colonial company would be most likely to order their bottles from.  I expect that most of the glass houses making soda bottles would be very far away.


----------



## juwita (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 9, 2017)

Good idea!  Personally I think I'd make the base a bit bigger though, it looks slightly precarious like that.  I'd hate for a bottle as rare and valuable as that one to risk falling over.  I think the historical wire holders were made of very heavy metal to keep the bottle from tipping.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 9, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> ... Personally I think I'd make the base a bit bigger though, it looks slightly precarious like that.  I'd hate for a bottle as rare and valuable as that one to risk falling over.  I think the historical wire holders were made of very heavy metal to keep the bottle from tipping.



Amen that!


----------



## juwita (Mar 9, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Good idea! Personally I think I'd make the base a bit bigger though, it looks slightly precarious like that. I'd hate for a bottle as rare and valuable as that one to risk falling over. I think the historical wire holders were made of very heavy metal to keep the bottle from tipping.


PLEASE give me idea for stand my bottle sir, for save my bottle


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 9, 2017)

Hmm, I'll have to think.  If it were me I would want to display it on its side, so it couldn't tip over.  One possibility would be an open wooden box half-filled with cloth or maybe sand, where it could rest on its side.  Most homemade stands are custom-made of wood, but that can be hard if you don't have the right tools.  What I would do is I would go to a store that sells used items and look around for anything that looks like it could be used as a solid stand.  I'm sure there are plenty of pieces of junk out there that could be repurposed as a stand, though I'm having a hard time thinking of a specific item.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 9, 2017)

The important thing when making a stand is that it should be heavier than the bottle is.  That way it's very difficult for it to fall over.


----------



## juwita (Mar 10, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hmm, I'll have to think.  If it were me I would want to display it on its side, so it couldn't tip over.  One possibility would be an open wooden box half-filled with cloth or maybe sand, where it could rest on its side.  Most homemade stands are custom-made of wood, but that can be hard if you don't have the right tools.  What I would do is I would go to a store that sells used items and look around for anything that looks like it could be used as a solid stand.  I'm sure there are plenty of pieces of junk out there that could be repurposed as a stand, though I'm having a hard time thinking of a specific item.



i nothing idea sir, please send picture in here for example ^_^ ... thanksss


----------



## sandchip (Mar 11, 2017)

Hell Juwita, PM me your mailing address and I'll knock one out for you.  Really no big deal.  That bottle needs to be displayed safely.

Be sure to include the bottle's height and diameter, please.


----------



## juwita (Aug 9, 2017)

I found Bottle again , Rare i thing ^_^, i need identify , Please Help


----------



## juwita (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## juwita (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## SCJohn (Aug 9, 2017)

German cod liver oil bottle I think


----------



## SCJohn (Aug 9, 2017)

Or a mineral water..they look similar


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 10, 2017)

SCJohn said:


> German cod liver oil bottle I think


Pelembang is in Indonesia, not Germany.  It's an Indonesian mineral water or soda bottle, made in Germany.  They're all excellent finds!  I would love to someday be able to look for bottles in that part of the world.


----------

